# Best Gallery Sales Sites



## drdimento (Oct 19, 2011)

I currently use and online gallery at a cost of $35 a month and allows visitors to buy photos through an order system that sends me an email then i have to go online at places like Kodak or Shutterfly and order pics and its a pain plus the cost of the monthly.   I now see Shutterfly has a gallery arrangement and wondered if there are other sites that do similiar without a monthly fee and can sell direct.  Or might i just ask where do others do their photos, galleries, online for sale?


----------



## philvenphoto (Nov 3, 2011)

I use Zenfolio. For $100 per year it allows me to sell direct from the website. I can use Mpix as my printer and my customers can have the prints shipped directly to their address. Check out my site at photosbyphil.zenfolio.com.


----------



## spacefuzz (Nov 3, 2011)

I use smugmug.  Its ~150/year and they take care of all the printing and shipping....now if only I had more sales....


----------



## BlairWright (Nov 3, 2011)

I use Smugmug Pro too, customers can order prints directly from Bayphoto via the site. I am considering jumping to Zenfolio though, Smugmug charges an arm and leg for shipping.


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 3, 2011)

I use Photocart.  It was a one time purchase and it's loaded/hosted on my own website.  

I like that I don't have to send clients away from my site and I like that I don't have any recurring fees.  The software itself is really great.  It's very customizable and has many, many features.  They have great customer service and they offer free updates on a regular basis.  
Pictures Pro - Photography Shopping Cart | Online Proofing | Photo Cart


----------



## shootermcgavin (Nov 3, 2011)

Big Mike said:


> I use Photocart.  It was a one time purchase and it's loaded/hosted on my own website.
> 
> I like that I don't have to send clients away from my site and I like that I don't have any recurring fees.  The software itself is really great.  It's very customizable and has many, many features.  They have great customer service and they offer free updates on a regular basis.
> Pictures Pro - Photography Shopping Cart | Online Proofing | Photo Cart



Keeping people on your website is always good, you never want to send a customer away to a website you don't own or get advertising dollars from.  And if you can afford to own your own website it makes more sense than renting just like if you could afford to own your own studio it would be better than renting.  Odds are if you can afford the camera you can afford the website.  Building a site like zenfolio would be a great idea, renting from it although quick and easy I would try and avoid.


----------

